# is there a free place to get website and hosting ?



## cwarren (Sep 28, 2010)

or is there a fee ?? Really this is something I know NOTHING about !


----------



## IanT (Sep 29, 2010)

I think yahoo and hotmail offer free websites, also windows live... check it out!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you !


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah...there are a ton of free websites out there but most will put ads on your site which I think is really un-professional looking.  If you're just starting out and want to test the waters...then I would go that way.  But if you're serious about putting your brand out there and want to look professional...you're going to have to spend a few bucks.

I love www.powweb.com and right now they have a special for 3.88 a month.  Their customer support is awesome - especially the live chat.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 30, 2011)

weebly is free for website building and hosting. the only ad that HAS to be on there if you remain a free site is a tag at the bottom that says "Create a free website with weebly" 

Super easy to use with drag and drop interface. Easily customizable if you know just a wee bit of HTML and you can choose google check out or paypal for payment options.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

*Blog*

Have you tried building a blog, Google offers Blogger.  They are free and easily to use


----------

